# Okay, last 24hrs...



## uoba (Aug 14, 2002)

My thoughts on the whole forum shutdown business:

-- Even though Admin states that it was as a protest to the those putting on a downer within the whole Mac community, not on this site, I hadn't seen more sceptism anywhere else but on this site (conducted by a small minority)... hence I feel that it was a reaction to the posters on this site.

-- I also feel that the action never bothered anyone with the Mac community except the loyal followers of this forum.

Besides what has happened, Admin, I hope you had a good rest and feel alot more refreshed, here's to more posting


----------



## Ricky (Aug 14, 2002)

I supported Admin's decision to shut down the forum, and am glad that he made it.  It shows that he actually does follow the forums and other web sites and acts accordingly.

I don't know why some people had such a problem with it.


----------



## boi (Aug 14, 2002)

i just thought it seemed a bit immature and even hypocritical. to each his own, i suppose-- i don't think it really did anything anyway. people will just be afraid to post negative stuff because mr. admin may take away the bb again.


----------



## MikeMc (Aug 14, 2002)

So Mr. Admin closed the site, took his toys, and didn't want to play anymore.  Whoopty.

He made no stance on the issue, what he did was make himself out to be the powerhungry site admin that he's always been (from what I understand, I didn't frequent this site much).  

This site isn't worth the metal on the platter in the harddrive that it's hosted on without it's users.  *YOU* the user make this site what it is, Admin just provides the place conducive of gathering.  Macosx.com isn't the hot spot that it is because ADMIN drives it, it's the hotspot that it is because the *USERS* make it that.

For him to take away the site for a day as a protest just shows him to be a power hungry *bitch*.  I'll say it, take it as immature, or however you want, but that's the truth.

Admin,
You want to protest the hollaring and complaining with your forum, protest it in the forum.  You want to shut down the forum, then don't be suprised when your best users up and leave.

Want more proof of your power hungriness?   Read the thread at this link :
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21211

You make your comments then use the power that only you possess to lock it, ensuring that no-one comments against you.

Coward.

Again, I don't frequent your site, but this ensures I'll never frequent your site.  Doesn't matter much to you, I'm sure.  I'm convinced you don't want users who speak their voice.


----------



## RHITMacMan (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stephan on MacObserver.com_
> *Subject: Quitting whining means to stop to care
> Poster: Stephan (8/14/2002, 07:00 pm EDT)
> 
> ...



The Mr. William spoken of is our site Admin.  This was posted on the MacObserver site in response to an article about the shutdown of MacOSX.com in protest.  I completely agree with Stephan.  The only reason people talk about and sometimes criticize what Apple does is because they truely care.  People would not criticize if they didn't care.  Apple consumers are truely passionate people that really care about Apple and the community it has created among its users.  Without user feedback and caring of what happens among the community, Apple would never be where it is right now.  If it was not for the caring of the user, there might not be an Apple.  We would all be using Wintel computers.  I can see the point of view of Mr. William as well.  I agree there is a lot of criticism that is not constructive of at all.  But to say that all criticism must stop, as stated in the MacObserver article, I completely disagree.

I strongly encourage everyone to go out and buy the book entitled, "Macintosh...  The Naked Truth" by Scott Kelby.  Scott Kelby is the Editor-In-Chief of MacDesign Magazine and founding Editor of MacToday magazine.  He does a great job explaining what it means to be a Mac user, and why we so passionately care.  A good quote from the book, "... the secret to Apple's success-which is having the world's largest, best-trained, most motivated, unpaid sales force."  That unpaid sales force is us, the mac user.  Without us out there promoting and caring about the mac, I could not see Apple being where they are today.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I supported Admin's decision to shut down the forum, and am glad that he made it.  It shows that he actually does follow the forums and other web sites and acts accordingly.
> 
> I don't know why some people had such a problem with it. *



I agree. Trouble is some people just can't go on in life without whinning about something. And lately the whinning seemed to get out of hand. While Admin made a statement with a protest, it seems to fuel the whinners with more to whine about.  

If there is truely something substantial to complain about, then start a petition and send it to Mr. Jobs.


----------



## macavenger (Aug 15, 2002)

The closure of this board reminded of the way my mom often deals with my little brother when he is whining about something: she sends him upstairs. Basically, she is saying stay away until you can stop whining. I see this as the same thing, and, in my oppinion, it is a very legitamate method of dealing with it. Whine all you want, just don't do it where I can hear you.


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 15, 2002)

MikeMC

You'd better edit your reply or you're gonna get banned by the admin. Lots of people have been banned today for far less offensive posts than yours. Just a bit of advise.

DOWN WITH CENSORSHIP!!!


----------



## buttercup (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbadbill _
> *MikeMC
> 
> You'd better edit your reply or you're gonna get banned by the admin. Lots of people have been banned today for far less offensive posts than yours. Just a bit of advise.
> ...



[YOUR CENSORED MY FRIEND]


----------



## uoba (Aug 16, 2002)

Ha ha, buttercup seems to be revealing more about himself than he is about forum life


----------



## buttercup (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, if I can give Ed or the Admin one more fucking headache on my way out, then my day is complete! 

Yeah, I can be a bitch but at least I don't do it in sneaky,  manipulative ways like those in charge.


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 16, 2002)

Your slanderous comments aren't really doing much to help those of us who are trying very hard to convince admin that the actions taken on AUG 14 were unjust.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbadbill _
> *Your slanderous comments aren't really doing much to help those of us who are trying very hard to convince admin that the actions taken on AUG 14 were unjust. *



Banning me for this thread  doesn't help your cause either.

You're being played like a chump.  They don't give a shit about the complaints.  They've banned a handful of people already for having nothing more than an opposing view.  What's going on right now is clean up and control.

As for tact.  There was nothing inappropriate with azosx's thread above.  He stated his beliefs in a concise professional manner.  The Admin disagreed and out of fear took the first opportunity he could to ban him and close the thread.

If you and others can't see this, then I'm sorry but what hope is their for you?

He created this wave through the macosx.community and I intend to ride it.  Right now he's trying to slip away in the night, letting the controversy die behind him.

Are you content knowing that the fascist dictator can strike down anytime he pleases without opposition?  This is the future you can look forward to if you allow control freaks like himself to get away with these type of actions.


----------



## edX (Aug 16, 2002)

azosx - i'm guessing you will live to be 100 before you figure out it's not what you say, but how you say it. i hope it comes sooner than that because real life can be much rougher than the internet forums when it comes to people's reactions. but then i seriously doubt you would show the rudeness and disrespect to others in face to face situations that you have here.

good luck growing up 'my friend'


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 16, 2002)

buttercup

Can't you see how counterproductive you are being? Here I am fighting for the right of everyone to be heard, and all I want you to do is shut up. You're not helping here.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *azosx - i'm guessing you will live to be 100 before you figure out it's not what you say, but how you say it. i hope it comes sooner than that because real life can be much rougher than the internet forums when it comes to people's reactions. but then i seriously doubt you would show the rudeness and disrespect to others in face to face situations that you have here.
> 
> good luck growing up 'my friend' *



Actions speak louder than words Ed and I know right now that at the end of the day, what I've said doesn't really matter.  I continue though in the hopes that by inspiring but one person to stop living in fear, I've made a difference.

You're right, in a real world situation we wouldn't be having this conversation face to face.  Followers such as yourself typically don't converse with the leaders.  We have people that do this sort of dirty work for us.

I do get a kick out of slumming with you though.

As for growing up.  You're almost 50 yet need strangers to make decisions  for you.  Perhaps you should heed your own advice 'my old friend.'


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buttercup _
> *
> 
> Banning me for this thread  doesn't help your cause either.*



So you _are_ azosx?


----------



## themacko (Aug 16, 2002)

I love how people think of themselves as being so cool.  azosx:  you obviously have no people-skills.  You can't have a conversation without attempting to make someone look stupid in the process.  I pitty you because you seem like a very intelligent person, however you are quite sometimes harsh and even mean to many people on these boards.

Personally, I don't feel that you should have been banned.  That being said, you really need to lighten up and go eat some fruit or something.  Don't spend your life being pessimistic.

Now I'll get off my soapbox because I'm sure I just infuriated you more than I helped you.  I apologize for that, but Christ man, chill.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 16, 2002)

Buttercup... It was nice - ummm... well, your gone. See ya!!



Vengeance is the Lord's... to ban you is mine.

Thread is being closed as it is not productive.


----------

